# Mit ISPC 3 auch VServer managen?



## M. Zink (19. Juni 2009)

Ich habe vor OpenVZ auf meinem Server zu installieren. Und sofern ich das Thema jetzt richtig verstanden habe erhalte ich ja dann eigenständig laufende virtuelle Server und kann auf diesen auch was ganz anderes installieren wie auf dem eigentlichen Server. Kann ich da nun z.B. auch ISPC 3 installieren und über den Hauptserver managen? Oder würde das nur bei wirklichen Servern funktionieren?


----------



## Till (19. Juni 2009)

Das funktioniert auch mit vservern.


----------



## Quest (21. Juni 2009)

Appropos OpenVZ und ISP3:
Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe soll doch ISP3 später auch in der lage sein vServer mit OpenVZ zu verwalten.
Gibt es schon eine Idee in welcher Versionsnummer das sein könnte?


----------



## Till (21. Juni 2009)

Es gibt noch kein Release Datum dafür.


----------



## M. Zink (22. Juni 2009)

> Appropos OpenVZ und ISP3:
> Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe soll doch ISP3 später auch in der lage sein vServer mit OpenVZ zu verwalten.
> Gibt es schon eine Idee in welcher Versionsnummer das sein könnte?


Das ist ja genial. Das heißt wenn ich meinen Server mit OpenVZ ausstatte und ISPC3 hab kann ich irgendwann wenn das implementiert ist die Steuerung der einzelnen VServer direkt über ISPC machen? Sowas wie z.B. neuen VServer anlegen oder IP zuweisen und so? Na das ist doch mal was! Und dann soll das ganze auch noch in 14 Tagen fertig sein - genial


----------

